# wer nimmt mich mit ?



## Moke (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo, wer nimmt mich mit ?

Also erstmal langsam, Ich, 22 Jahre Jung, Student in Bamberg. Ich komme aus Hamburg und kenne mich hier überhaupt nicht aus.
Mein Fahrrad und ich fahren am liebsten CC. Mein Fahrrad ist ein steelHardtail mit sehr wenig Federweg (mags gerne, wenn man was fühlt). Meine Kondition ist immoment nicht gerade gut wegen 3 Monatiger Pause. Ich bin eigentlich reiner RR-Fahrer da in Norddeutschland wie jeder weiß ja alles flach ist und nichts mit Mountain. Deswegen freue ich mich umsomehr hier zu sein, Landschaft cool, Essen cool und die Menschen erst   

Meldet euch


----------



## Tom:-) (16. Januar 2004)

hey moke,

wenn das wetter besser wird, und man nicht auf den ersten metern schon im schlamm versinkt, werden auch wieder mehr touren angeboten werden. es gibt auch regelmässige treffs, dort ist man immer willkommen. regelmässig das frankenforum checken!

DAV erlangen: treffpunkt samstags 13h00 parkplatz palmsanlage (winter); 14h00 (sommer)
DAV nürnberg: treffpunkt am tiergarten - frag mal merkt_p
...

greez
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hollandrad (16. Januar 2004)

...und wenn du nicht so eine Kanonenkondition hast wie die meisten hier  , dann kannst du mit den "alten Herren" mitfahren (Tennenloher Reichswald und Umgebung). Allerdings meistens auch nur bei halbwegs gutem Wetter und einigermassen befahrbaren Strecken.

"in der Saison" immer mal am Samstag- oder Sonntagnachmittag. Wie Tom schon sagte, einfach mal ab und zu reinschauen.

Gruss,
Gert


----------



## ttbitg (16. Januar 2004)

hi,

ich bin assi an der uni bamberg am lst sinz.
ich fahre cc aber mittlerweile immer mehr technische, singletrail sachen.
ich bin ziemlich viel in den hassbergen nordwestlich von bamberg unterwegs und auch immer wieder mal in der fränkischen schweiz oder an anderen ecken im umland.
ab märz / april werde ich wieder regelmäßig (2-3 mal die woche) unterwegs sein. mitfahrer suche ich immer. kannst dich ja melden, wenn du lust hast: [email protected]

ciao
 martin


----------



## Discostew (18. Januar 2004)

Hi,

bin auch an der Uni Bamberg und den Herrn Schissler kenne ich doch auch vom sehen  War Hiwi bei Tilman. Suche auch noch jemanden zum gemeinsam fahren. @Martin, kommst Du aus Fulda? Da sollten wir alle doch mal ´ne Runde zusammen fahren oder?

Gruss,
René


----------



## Moke (18. Januar 2004)

@Hollandbike 
Das hört sich sehr verlockend an, wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste mal ?

Ist das in der nähe von Bamberg ? Ich besitze kein Auto nur Fahrräder also sollte es für mich erreichbar sein, Tennenloher Reichswald und Umgebung keinen blassen schimmer wo das sein soll, sollte mir mal ne Karte kaufen.

@ Discostew

Fahre gern mit, musst mir nur einen Termin durchgeben.


----------



## Discostew (18. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich denke Du hast jetzt auch Prüfungen oder? Aber ne kleine Runde zur Abwechslung geht doch, oder? Wohne im Pestheim, falls Dir das was sagt.

Gruss,
René


----------



## ttbitg (19. Januar 2004)

@discostew

hey, haben wir hier ein uni-bamberg treffen =
können wir ja demnächst unser eigenes forum einrichten.
yep, komme aus fulda. wie kommst du darauf.
sieht man mir das so deutlich an?
um genau zu sein aus hünfeld, 16 km von fulda entfernt.

@moke + discostew
würde sagen, wir kontaktieren uns einfach.
wie schon oben geschrieben, bin ich zur zeit etwas im winterschlaf.
ab märz wird sich das wieder ändern.
wenn ihr ne runde dreht, könnt ihr aber trotzdem mal bescheid sagen.
evtl. kann ich ja meinen hintern aus der warmen bude rausbewegen und kann mir dafür eine runde im fitnessstudio sparen.

wart ihr schon einmal am michelsberg unterwegs?
ist meiner meinung nach neben den hassbergen die beste ecke in direkter nähe von bamberg. da gibt es auch ein wenig ruppigere sachen.

hier noch ein paar links zu trails im umland:
http://www.landkreis-kronach.de/Freizeit/Radwege/radwege.html
http://www.radfahrenin.de/rad/bayern/franken/frankenwald/index.html
http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/sport/mtb-heiligenstadt.html

im frankenwald war ich selber noch nicht unterwegs.
ist aber in der kommenden saison geplant.

ciao


----------



## Hollandrad (19. Januar 2004)

Moke schrieb:
			
		

> @Hollandbike
> Das hört sich sehr verlockend an, wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste mal ?
> 
> Ist das in der nähe von Bamberg ? Ich besitze kein Auto nur Fahrräder also sollte es für mich erreichbar sein, Tennenloher Reichswald und Umgebung keinen blassen schimmer wo das sein soll, sollte mir mal ne Karte kaufen.
> ...


----------



## Discostew (19. Januar 2004)

@ttbitg

hab Dich mal beim Einkaufen in Deinem Fiesta gesehen  BIG BROTHER´s watching you *g*

Also ich muss meinen Hintern auf jeden FAll mal wieder bewegen, aber im Wald ist´s momentan ziemlich schlammig . Michelsberg... Asche auf mein Haupt, bin zwar schon so lange hier, aber welcher ist das gleich nochmal??? WIE PEINLICH... Ich fahre immer hinter dem Domberg zur Altenburg hoch und dann die Abfahrten am Klinikum.

Gruss,
René


----------



## ttbitg (19. Januar 2004)

> hab Dich mal beim Einkaufen in Deinem Fiesta gesehen  BIG BROTHER´s watching you *g*

ok, das erklärt's.
naja, hesse zu sein ist ja auch nix wofür man sich entschuldigen müsste.

an der altenburg war ich noch nicht unterwegs.

wenn du auf der altenburg bist und in richtung bamberg schaust, dann ist der nächste  berg/hügel links der michelsberg.
direkt nach dem nervenklinikum beginnt dort ein ziemlich ausgedehntes waldstück, mit allerlei auch steileren abfahrten (leider auch auffahrten =).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Discostew (20. Januar 2004)

@ttbitg

Jaja, die Auffahrten  Aber wenn das der Michelsberg ist, dann fahre ich den immer hoch und dann eben "rüber" zur Altenburg. An einer Nervenklinik komme ich nämlich da auch vorbei.

Also, Moke muss wohl noch was an seinem Bike machen. Aber wenn das Wetter nächste Woche mal ne Runde zulässt, dann melde ich mich mal bei Dir. Muss ja auch noch was für meine Sinz Prüfung lernen 

Gruss,
René


----------



## Mudface (27. April 2004)

Hi Martin ! Grüße gehen auch ans Pestheim und Familie Endres 8) !

Hab mit dem Martin zusammen WI studiert und ebenso im Pestheim gehaust. Zwingt mich bitte dazu im Sommer eine Tour mit Euch zu fahren.

Grüße, Klaas


----------



## meikl (28. April 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ein paar Studis werden im SS 04 jeden Freitag ab 15:30 Uhr (Treffpunkt ist am Rechenzentrum) im Bamberger Umland unterwegs sein. Fall's Ihr lust habt, stoßt doch einfach dazu!


----------



## Discostew (13. Mai 2004)

Hi 

wart Ihr jetzt schon mal unterwegs? Würde mich da gerne anschließen!!! Fahrt Ihr diesen Freitag?

Gruss,
Disco


----------

